# Verkaufe: Netbook, Notebook &amp; externes DVD-Laufwerk @ebay



## KILT (30. Januar 2011)

Servus,

ich verkaufe folgende ARtikel bei ebay:

Netbook Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3 sowie externes DVD-Laufwerk 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618634363
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180618626297

und (noch) nicht bei ebay: ein etwas älteres Notebook von Toshiba (A100). 

Es ist etwas "verbraucht", d.h. ein paar Tasten fehlen, der Akku ist eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und die Festplatte hab ich rausgenommen. Aber funktionieren täte er schon noch.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------

